# ATI/AMD Stream/OpenCL + Video Editing/Rendering



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I have been making videos for youtube recently and I am really bored at the slow speeds of rendering that I'm getting. My specs are below:

Intel i7 950 @ 3.84GHz OC
ASUS P6X58D-E
12GB Corsair XMS3 @ 1604Mhz
Sapphire Radeon HD 6970


Basically, when rendering my videos, it takes up to 30 minutes to render a 10 minute FRAPS 1080P video at 60FPS to mp4 at 1080P and 30FPS. I have a stream enabled card, and wish for a much faster rendering time. I want to upload a long video to youtube, but due to the slow rendering times, I can't sit and fiddle with the rendering settings and try something else as it just takes too long.

How can I make my GPU help to render video's? Or what programs would you suggest I use to make use of it?

If you need any more details, just ask. And please reply with any help you can give.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I may be wrong, but I thought rendering was handled completely by the cpu.

With an I7 you should have no problem rendering videos.

What software are you using?

What are the encoding settings you are using?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Adobe Premiere Pro CS5 has the Mercury engine that uses GPU as well as CPU for rendering resulting in lower render times - trouble is mostly only NVidia cards are compatible with this feature, though there is apparently a hack going around that may get around this. It is also only available as 64 bit - not 32 bit - and is quite expensive to buy.
In video editing/rendering terms 30 minutes for a ten minute video isn't particularly long - it can take my poor old 4GB RAM quad core system anything up to 45 minutes (more if there are multiple effects on multiple tracks) to export a ten minute video from Premiere Pro CS4 :sigh:


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Ouch. yeah, the problem I have is that everything is nVidia and I'm an ATI fan. Hehe. Just recently bought my 6970 and it has so much power. I just want to be able to render my video's really quickly as I'm an impatient person sometimes. Lol.

I see that almost every rendering piece of software has nVidia CUDA support. But none have ATI/AMD Stream or whatever it's called these days.

64 bit is a good thing, really. If you're trying to render HD on a 32 bit OS... You're kinda silly. Lol.


I will maybe look at adobe. I'm a Sony user though so it'll be something new for me to get used to. Maybe sony will have AMD GPU rendering support sometime soon?


And to Laxer, you can render with GPUs to speed up the process as they are designed for video whereas the CPU is designed for number crunching. The performance of my i7 is certainly decent, but I want to use the GPU to get that bit more speed.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

deviess said:


> Ouch. yeah, the problem I have is that everything is nVidia and I'm an ATI fan. Hehe. Just recently bought my 6970 and it has so much power. I just want to be able to render my video's really quickly as I'm an impatient person sometimes. Lol.
> 
> I see that almost every rendering piece of software has nVidia CUDA support. But none have ATI/AMD Stream or whatever it's called these days.
> 
> ...


I have similar specs to yours, 1090T (hex core) with a 6970. I use vegas for editing/rendering as well although I only use cpu :grin:

I think the last video I rendered was ~8mins at 720P with a lot of FX + extras and it took ~15mins?

Who knows that was 2 months ago :laugh:


----------



## deviess (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah, 720P takes less time. I'm meaning 1080P. Also, you have six physical cores, though I don't know if Vegas uses threads as well as cores or not.

I think a new update to Vegas allows use of OpenCL, but it still doesn't use it. Anyone got any ideas?


----------

